# Is possible to connect  pressurised CO2 setup to the filter?



## jarthel (24 Nov 2009)

I've search the net and the forum but came away empty.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> I've search the net and the forum but came away empty.




I have never seen anything like that ie regarding your subject. Guy / girls on here either use diffuser / inline reactor.

Flyfisherman - Spiro diffuser underneath the filter intake water.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/S8-CO2-Diffuser-A ... llon-Tank-

Glassware_W0QQitemZ330368056868QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Pet_Supplies_Fish?hash=item4ceb787e24






Tonser - Aqua Medic 1000 reactor 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/External-CO2-Reac ... 27ad104d08

- I would imagine that Tony has it set up like this, I had mine set up like this prior to Tony buying my AM 1000 






Themuleous - is using an Boyu inline diffuser 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Carbon-Dioxid ... 19b8030ac3

Regards
Paul.


----------



## jarthel (24 Nov 2009)

what what I understand (and please correct me).

I *either* need a spiro diffuser OR a reactor? 

Which is better? I just searched and it seems reactor is better?

how do I connect a reactor to the filter? I searched the net again but most results isn't very clear on connecting the reactor.

thank you


----------



## jarthel (24 Nov 2009)

Flyfisherman said:
			
		

> Themuleous - is using an Boyu inline diffuser
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Carbon-Dioxid ... 19b8030ac3
> 
> ...



with this one, the instructions mentioned in the auction isn't very clear. how do I connect it? do I still need a reactor?

thanks again


----------



## andyh (24 Nov 2009)

This type can be fitted in a number of different ways.

Basically think of it as a diffuser which can fitted in line on the return, or intake.

Is that clear, not sure if is?


----------



## jarthel (24 Nov 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> This type can be fitted in a number of different ways.
> 
> Basically think of it as a diffuser which can fitted in line on the return, or intake.
> 
> Is that clear, not sure if is?



please correct me if I'm wrong 

that last ebay link diffuser has 2 inlet. If using as an "output" diffuser, 1 inlet for the co2 pipe and the other inlet for the canister outlet.

and would work in reverse if connected to the inlet of the canister.

is this correct? Is it better than a reactor?


----------



## AdAndrews (24 Nov 2009)

the ebay diffuser is, whats called, in-line, your water coming out of your filter attatches to it, and then there will be another pipe opposite that connecting, carrying the flow and completing the link to your tank, the other tube that is attatched is the co2 tubing, whats bringing the co2 into the diffuser to be carried away by the current of your filter into the tank.. i have that diffuser, it is very good, plus its cheap!


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> andyh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



With the Boyu diffuser it can be fitted on either - but the people on here that are using them have it fitted on the filter return pipe (back to the tank). If you think of it on the incoming filter pipe it would become dirty very quickly as it pulling mucky water than if it was fitted on the filter output pipe.

Regards
paul.


----------



## jarthel (24 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> the ebay diffuser is, whats called, in-line, *your water coming out of your filter attatches to it*, and then there will be another pipe opposite that connecting, carrying the flow and completing the link to your tank, the other tube that is attatched is the co2 tubing, whats bringing the co2 into the diffuser to be carried away by the current of your filter into the tank.. i have that diffuser, it is very good, plus its cheap!



I must be dumb 

I understand the word in  bold. but the one underlined confused me. It seems to me you just repeated what you already said?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (24 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> the ebay diffuser is, whats called, in-line, your water coming out of your filter attatches to it, and then there will be another pipe opposite that connecting, carrying the flow and completing the link to your tank, the other tube that is attatched is the co2 tubing, whats bringing the co2 into the diffuser to be carried away by the current of your filter into the tank.. i have that diffuser, it is very good, plus its cheap!




A better explanation is  -  Either side of the diffuser are two tails. The return water pipe from your filter (water going back into the tank) attached to the left hand tail - ok the other tail right hand side attached another piece of pipe and this pipe goes into the tank - ok - now there is another pipe to connect - this is the co2 pipe - thats it all done and dusted 

Regards
paul.


----------



## jonny_ftm (25 Nov 2009)

This one is incredibly efficient in producing a fine mist

http://cgi.ebay.com/UP-CO2-Atomizer...emQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item5633d4c735

But on high outputs of CO2, you'll have a really too important mist


----------



## AdAndrews (25 Nov 2009)

that one sure does look better than the boyu one as the boyu one doesnt have the plastic nuts to tighten the grip between co2 tubing and the diffuser or from the filter tubing.


----------



## RossMartin (26 Nov 2009)

I've just brought one of the above to run on my JBL e900. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## AdAndrews (26 Nov 2009)

RossMartin said:
			
		

> I've just brought one of the above to run on my JBL e900. I'll let you know how it goes!



please do... has anyone that has the boyu one gone onto this diffuser? i am considering getting one, although the boyu is good, this seems a much better design, and that means if anything went wrong with this i could have the boyu as backup..
sorry for intruding on your thread btw.


----------



## jarthel (26 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> sorry for intruding on your thread btw.



be my guest. I'm curious as well


----------



## jarthel (27 Nov 2009)

I looked at the ebay auction and I can see there are several sizes. what's 12/16mm? inner/outer diameter of the pipe?

thank you


----------



## AdAndrews (27 Nov 2009)

jarthel said:
			
		

> I looked at the ebay auction and I can see there are several sizes. what's 12/16mm? inner/outer diameter of the pipe?
> 
> thank you



yea, depending on what filter you have, the size of your pipe will either be 12mm internal, 16mm external, or 16mm internal, and whatever external.


----------



## jarthel (27 Nov 2009)

AdAndrews said:
			
		

> yea, depending on what filter you have, the size of your pipe will either be 12mm internal, 16mm external, or 16mm internal, and whatever external.



thank you


----------



## jonny_ftm (28 Nov 2009)

That diffuser rocks. On my nano, 45L, I'm now at 30 bpm (1/2 bps), dennerle bubble counter, with a nice mist and a yellow tint in my drop checker. Have to back it down to introduce the first invertebraes. It is so tiny that is greatly replaces a big external reactor, yet providing an additional mist effect

Two Sizes, 12/16mm (int/ext) and 16/22mm (int/ext). Using a thinner wall tube (16/20mm) could compromise the effectiveness of the clamp knobs


----------

